# How Good Is Meguiars Plast RX?



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

My headlamps have got a few minor marks/scratches on them inflicted by the previous owner so I'm gunna have a bash at removing them by hand tonight with Plast RX. Is it good stuff?


----------



## Scott2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Let us know when you find out!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

I prefer Duragloss Plastic Polish but theres nothing wrong with PlastX


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

i think it was this product i used on the plastic rear screen of a Z3,and it made a great job of it,although i did use a rotary


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

It's got most of the scratches out but the surface of the lense is slightly pitted. I think I'm going to take the plunge and try to wet sand the pitting out and polish them again. I would say the correction has been about 75% which, without wetsanding, is pretty good so far.


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

It is horribly hard workin the plast rx by hand. Tried once. Rotation with 3m works great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Can you use normal polishes on plastic?


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've used a final finish on them to brighten them up, swirl x too.


----------



## Rickeh (Nov 3, 2008)

Used PlastRX on my headlights not long ago. It made quite a big difference for minimal time and effort. I used my DA to apply it.


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

DaKine said:


> Can you use normal polishes on plastic?


yes. orange pad with Fast cut(3m) and finnish with soft pad Extra Fine (3m). A friend of mine did it.Audi.:thumb:


----------



## tyniek (Apr 4, 2010)

A sample of polishing taillights:thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I did a friends rear lights this weekend. There were some fairly bad marks on them and he thought they were beyond repair and was going to replace them. A bit of Car-lack Restore polish on a german applicator and they came up like new. They didnt even need refining as the car-lack broke down really nicely.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I spent 3 hours on the headlight the other day and have got it to a state where I'm happy with it.

Wet sanded it first with 1500, then 2000, then 2500. Then ordinary rubbing compound, then G3, followed by Plast RX, and finished off with mirror glaze. Then treated it to a coat of Glasur.

Looks good again but my arm felt like it was going to fall off!

Here was the guide that I followed:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2485084


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Watch out using it by rotary or DA its really static and gives you one hell of a jolt. Quite a good trick to play on someone though. lol


----------

